# Look what I made!



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

This is the first sweater I've made. I made this for my 11 week old puppy Rylie. I can't believe that this fits Rylie... she only weighs 1.8lbs. 
Anyway, I'm proud of myself for actually doing it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! That's cute!

You did a great job!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

loving that shade of pink- great model!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

That sweater is so cute and I love the color. I've noticed a lot of people on here knit their babies sweaters. I think I'm going to have to learn to knit. :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

You did a really great job! Is'nt it addicting?


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow!! That looks perfect! I couldn't find a knifty knitter anywhere around me so I'm knitting Pharoah one the old fashioned way. I have one more little section to go and to add on 2 buttons and my creation will be finished! hahahahahahaaaaa ( evil laugh)

I'll post pics soon as I am done.  I'm pretty darn proud of it!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww cute!! good job!! i too have been inspired.. and now am looking for a knifty knitter


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats awesome and I LOVE that color.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

You should be very proud of yourself, fab colour.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

you did a great job. Love that color and great model. hee hee


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

great job and great jumper and lovelllllyyy pup


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*sweater*

Wow you did a really nice job! I am addicted to making outfits for my little one too!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I love the color! I don't knit, but I crochet. Did you use a pattern? If so, where did you get it? I've crocheted Fibi a sweater once before...didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it to.

DOES ANYONE HAVE A CROCHET PATTERN FOR A TINY SWEATER? :flower:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Lover of 2 Chis said:


> That sweater is so cute and I love the color. I've noticed a lot of people on here knit their babies sweaters. I think I'm going to have to learn to knit. :lol:


Me too!!


You did an amazing job!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Beautiful sweater! I love the colors!!!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

It is beautiful! What kind of yarn is that? Did you use two strands or one? How did you finish it?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Very cute! 

I was curious, do you mean 1.08 lbs at 8 weeks or 1.8 lbs?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Bijou: I used 1 strand, and the texture was super bulky. The brand was Red Heart, Light and Lofty. It was like $4 something a skein. The color was bubble gum (I think)... it had a thin orange strand of yarn with a thicker pink strand wrapped around it. I love the color.

To finish it off... The Knifty Knitter set came with a needle. I threaded it with a piece of pink yarn, about 18 inches long (to give some room to work with). What you do is you thread the yarn through the loops on the pegs (the single row)... you come up from the bottom front, starting on loop #1. When all of your loops are threaded, you can pull the sweater off the knifty knitter mechanism with the hook. I tied it tightly enough so it wouldn't fall off Rylie's neck... just tie and double knot. If you would like pics, I am about to finish a sweater for Maddie in a day or so, and I can put up some pics of how to do it  

Kurrazie: Rylie is 1.8lbs at 11.5 weeks old.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I just found this link...it's a site with a list of links for knitting and crocheting for dogs. There are some that are specifically for chi's too.

http://www.bellaonline.com/subjects/7376.asp

By the way, I just bought some really wacky yarn for the holiday sweaters for Fibi!! I'm excited to get started on a sweater for her (again...hopefully I'll finish this time! LOL!). I'll post pics if/when I get one done!

On a totally off-subject note...where do you get the boxes with your babies' pics in them?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you SO MUCH for your detailed description of the yarn and casting off!! I'm going to go to the store today and get some of that yarn. It is BEAUTIFUL!!

I'm just finishing off a sweater today for my sister's Chi. It's just plain blue.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is Rylie's Christmas Dress:


----------



## Gibzi (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, that is really good! xGibzix


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Here is Rylie's Christmas Dress:


Did you use Lion Brand Yarn? That looks like the same exact color as the yarn I'm using for Fibi's sweater right now!! Mine is color #375 "Candied Apple".


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I went to Crafts and Stuff last night, and I checked for the brand and name. It was Red Heart, and the color was Bubblegum. It was the super bulky kind. I actually used the Lion brand faux fur trim, though


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow! You all are so great at knitting! I need to learn how... it seems like it would make things a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

You know what's funny too...the other day, Fibi was wearing a sweater that I crocheted her...and a lady came up and asked where I got it. When I told her I made it, she said 'you should go into business because i can't find any like that'. People love custom made stuff for their babies! And they're so cheap to make. The main thing for me was designing a pattern that was especially for Fibi. That was the most time consuming part of it all.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

You're outfits are wonderful, I love your use of color. You did a really good job on them. Hmmm. Definitely have to get my needles clicking soon.


----------

